# openvpn ipv6 over ipv6



## spag (Sep 11, 2016)

Maybe someone could point where I am doing a mistake or where I am missing something.

I want to set up openvpn ipv6 tunnel over ipv4, ipv4 is configured and works fine. Problem I have is with a ipv6.

so server IP's are:

```
2a01:4f9:AAAA:AAAA::/64 on em0
2a01:4f9:AAAA:AAAA::2/64 on em0
gateway is : fe80::1%em0
```

em1 has several aliases for IPv6 jails and this works fine.

And now how should I set up tun0 with openvpn - to pass IP addresses to clients ( static )

when I set up this:

```
tun-ipv6
push tun-ipv6
ifconfig-ipv6 fc00:da::1 fe80::1
ifconfig-ipv6-pool fc00:da::/64
push "route-ipv6 2000::/3"
route-ipv6 fe80::1
```

and assign client fc00:da::3/64
all is working but only for IP addresses that are on a server ( intranet , jails etc )

my goal is to give clients some ip;s from 2a01:4f9:AAAA:AAAA::/64 pool and provide them internet
I tried :

```
ifconfig-ipv6 2a01:4f9:AAAA:AAAA::3  fe80::1
push "route-ipv6 2000::/3"
route-ipv6 fe80::1
```

and assigning client 2a01:4f9:AAAA:AAAA::4/64  but this not work

rc.conf:

```
rtadvd_enable="YES"
rtadvd_interfaces="em0 tun0"
ipv6_gateway_enable="YES"
enable_ipv6="YES"
ipv6_default_interface="em0"
ipv6_defaultrouter="fe80::1%em0"
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 2a01:4f9:AAAA:AAAA::2/64"
```

pf.conf:

```
no nat on tun0 inet6 from 2a01:4f9:AAAA:AAAA::2
nat on tun0 inet6 from any to any -> 2a01:4f9:AAAA:AAAA::2
```

I think I messing with ipv6 settings but not sure how. Tried to do NAT but also this does not work, it works for ipv4.

Any clue for solving this is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2016)

https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/IPv6


----------

